# Sage express milk frothing problem



## afc07 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi, I have the barista express and really struggling to get any kind of froth/volume/texture into my milk.

Annoying thing is I had a basic delonghi ec685 before which used to steam milk easily and almost double the volume in no time.

With the sage, I'm finding the milk just comes out watery with hardly any increase in volume and no thickness or texture.

Any tips?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Are you getting the steam wand hot and purging it before turning it off and then back on to put in your jug?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

-Mac said:


> Are you getting the steam wand hot and purging it before turning it off and then back on to put in your jug?


 What -Mac said. I didnt to start with and was left with watery milk. Are you using full fat cows milk?


----------



## afc07 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi, yes definitely do that each time to get rid of water and only start when it's just pure steam coming out. I've also tried a couple of ways like just sitting the jug on the machine with the steam wand in, also holding at angle with wand just below surface of milk.

also tried with both semi and full milk


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Are you able to make a video and post it here?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some unusually detailed comments on steaming. Probably help understanding others






John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

People can use the machine like this if the want. Providing the needle is in the blue sector the shot weights will be consistent enough. Watching her tamp not sure I would fancy arm wrestling with her.






Some beans and taste preferences do benefit from higher pressure. Biggest problem really is the grinder settling down initially and it it may be wise to check the weight of grinds in the portafilter for a while especially while this is going on. Other problem is that dose adjustments can mean really tiny changes to the timer knob setting but a bit of practice cures that.

Also Sage use ratios that are higher than 1 to 2. Try them rather than assuming all beans should be brewed at 1 to 2.

John

-

John

-


----------



## afc07 (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks that vid helps and will give that a try, I don't think there is anything wrong with my machine so I guess it's just my technique.


----------

